# the stairway



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*stairway start*

I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.





































Normally I cut 1" 2" & 4" slabs about 10 feet long. This project requires several pieces 8×8 and 14 feet long. A challenge for a one old man shop. You can see some 4" slabs as well, they will be cut into steps and landing. The 8×8 here is actually cut about 9×9 f 14-1/2 feet long. Through the weekend I have to cut 8 of these.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Now that's what you call saving overhead, That's a lot of work, I have a question though Monte, why are you manually cutting the timber apposed to buying it? Normally when I bid a job I include material cost aside my labor.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


The owners idea for this stairway is that it's beetle kill pine harvested locally. I also enjoy doing this stuff. I try to never purchase wood that I can harvest myself.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


As another note, just because I cut it myself doesn't mean I don't get paid for the wood. What others pay for wood comes to me in the form of labor. So at the end of the job I get a bigger Paycheck


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Are you free-hand cutting those slabs with a chain saw? Yer doin a fine job if ya are.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Alaskan chainsaw mill right now. I am currently shopping for a bandsaw mill. I can't cut fast enough wit the chainsaw to keep up with orders.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Ah ok Monte, that makes perfect since, keep us posted on progress on everything.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Wow! Looking forward to the next installment. Up until I saw your work, the only time I'd seen an Alaskan Chainsaw Mill was in the advertisements. I didn't really trust them, but from what I've seen from your results, it might be well worth the investment. Thanks for sharing.

TZH


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Alaskan mill, is that where you put your chainsaw on a rail and make your cuts?


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Heh, heh, heh, Monte. Looks like you've cut yourself into a corner. Now you're going to have to take a video of you using the mill and post it here so those of us who are chainsaw challenged can see how you get such great cuts. Looking forward to it.

TZH


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


First cut is on a rail. From then on you slide down the previous cut. Junipercanyon uses it as well.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Would something like this work for short logs say up to 15" in dia and 12" to 15" long? When I cut my logs for box making I'm just free handing then using the bandsaw to do the rest after I get a semi flat spot on the log. Sometimes the logs are quite heavy for the saw table.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Hope you're hiring some younger guys to help with the wood moving, those are some massive beams. I had to help move some 8×8x12 foot beams that were the support beams in a barn for about a 100 years and they were still heavy as dry as they were, couldn't imagine the weight wet. 
Impressive looking results with a chainsaw.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Yes it would. It is handy if you don't have a way to move logs you can cut them where they lay.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Right now it is just me. Part of this is a workout for me. I have lost 30 lbs this summer and feel better than I have in years.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Monte, when harvesting you own trees, do you worry about cracking, shrinking and settling? Do you dry out the lumber before installing it? For air drying it is 1 year per 1". To kiln dry it would take a month. When using GREEN lumber they do NOT recommended using steal nails and you can't use glue. In some places you need to use metal connecting fasteners with galvanized nails to pass code. A wet green log can shrink 3/4" or more. First thing that comes to mind is LAWSUIT. Most people that use green lumber soak it in PEG solution to prevent cracking. and to overcome the no glue most people use dovetail joint with liquid rubber so everything moves together. How do you overcome these problems in your work. I would check out your local cods before building anything because they WILL make you tear it out. I am very interested to see how this turns out. PS do me a favor, for every 5 trees you cut down plant one tree. This will help the people following in your foot prints keep there passion alive. Thank you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Looks like an interesting project Monte
Not to Rain on your parade but. I have some the same concerns as grosa about cracking and shrinking plus using non treated wood that has ground contact ,it seems like that's just asking for problems with termites,carpenter ants, and dry rot. In my area you can send wood out to be pressure treated ,that would sure add to you cost but perhaps prevent problems with the owners in the future. I've been a contractor for 25 years so I always try to avoid unhappy customers and come backs, both can be very costly. Good luck with your project it looks like hard work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


The stairway is inside the house. Pressure treating shouldn't be needed. These are dry logs. But the nature of beetle kill pine is that it cracks. See Rockyblue site. He has same problem. I usually only go after the standing dead.it doesn't eliminate dry time, but usually reduces it. Also, don't Waste wood.I try not to take green trees because you could easily be looking at 1-4 year drying time. If a tree service calls I take the tree with the understanding that I'll be staring at it for a few years. I hope to build a kiln this winter. Time will tell.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Also, I am not installing it. I am cutting for a contractor that will install it.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


All of the spalted hackberry that I use in my projects came from dead standing trees, dry as a bone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


As a teacher once told me you know what happens when you assume things….. Seeing the photo of where you were milling the wood I thought where the stairs was going to be built was close by DAA 
Hope you can post a photo when the contractors through with the stairs. Good luck on the job.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


The other advantage to dead standing trees is what blackie just said. You never know what it will look like when you cut it open. A lot of the time, it's beautiful.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


Great looking wood, I am using beetle killed pine for all the uprights on my deck, and they are setting on
sonotube supports and Simpson post supports. The code allows me to use untreated wood in this type of
construction, but I still set the posts in a bucket with an inch of copper naphthenate and let them soak
for a few hours to protect the end, and the same for the bottom of the stair ledger boards. I wanted 
to use the 3 to 4 inch timbers for the stair, but pine is just too soft for me to be comfortable using it
for the tread. I hope to see the finished picture of the stairs also. Thank you for sharing. The longest 
timber I have cut was a 8 X 8 X 9', since I have to run in through my bandsaw to square it up. I understand
what you mean by getting into shape cutting this type of wood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


I will get to see these completed. After the are finished I have to build a rather large bar upstairs.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *stairway start*
> 
> I am contracted to build a custom stairway in a high end ego mansion. This particular one I love because they hired me to work on it  thought I would share the adventure.
> 
> ...


What Monte failed to mention is that it is 105 degrees where he is cutting these! My hat is off to you my friend, you are one hard working LJ. I know this will be beautifully rustic when done.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*first beams*

Two of these were delivered this morning. Planed them square last night. Didn't cut them to length as he said they would do it at the house.



















You can also see the color we want.

Also took a couple of the steps for them to try



















I also want say after re-reading posts from the last one, I didn't make it clear that although these beams a big and very heavy, they are actually decoration. There is a. Steel frame that does the actual work. A lot if you have worked on these kind of homes. Only the steps will actually do work. They also sit in a steel frame.

I will post pictures of the house later.

I also think I'll do a blog on using the chainsaw mill and safety. It's not a horrible way to do things, but it's also not easy.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *first beams*
> 
> Two of these were delivered this morning. Planed them square last night. Didn't cut them to length as he said they would do it at the house.
> 
> ...


It appears that you are getting a lot of use out of your new planer. That will be a beautiful staircase. With the steel, I'm getting a picture of the staircases in BassProShop.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *first beams*
> 
> Two of these were delivered this morning. Planed them square last night. Didn't cut them to length as he said they would do it at the house.
> 
> ...


OK, I burned up first portable planer. Too aggressive of cuts. It was also a cheap one. Bought a decent Bosch one now.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *first beams*
> 
> Two of these were delivered this morning. Planed them square last night. Didn't cut them to length as he said they would do it at the house.
> 
> ...


Never saw a Bosch planer. I'd better Google that.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *first beams*
> 
> Two of these were delivered this morning. Planed them square last night. Didn't cut them to length as he said they would do it at the house.
> 
> ...


Coming along, looking great and that wood looks awesome.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*big beams are done*

Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.

Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


What power planer did you use (not the cheap one!) ?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


Got the Bosch 3-1/4 with dual blades


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


I was thinking of you today when i cut these from logs freehand with a little 16" Stihl….just some 2ft long cuts from some branches I cut down the other day….nothing even close to those huge beams of yours!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


For those who have never tried, rip cutting a log is significantly harder than cross cuts.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


Monte, You continue to amaze. You are probably about ready to win a body building competition after all this work! I need to practice more with my hand held power planer as my results are still pretty "groovy".


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


That's a gonna be a serious stairway


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *big beams are done*
> 
> Although this part of the project was probably more than I should have tackled with my present setup, the big boys are done. A total after planing & rough sanding of 400 board feet and 25 hours. The 5 together weigh about 1200 lbs.
> 
> Although this was tough on the body, what skills I improved because of it has been worth it. I have gotten very with the hand planer (powered). In the beginning many gouges and uneven cuts. Required lots of clean up. I actually killed my first planer. It was a cheap one and with an inexperienced operator, it died on the second beam. But with a much better planer and a now smarter operator, I have hardly any clean up at all.


Peeking in to supervise Monte, making sure he's not slacking on the job. looks like he's staying hard at it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*some assembly required*



















Delivered the steps & one of the smaller beams. Steps are 4" thick by 12" wide. 48" long. The 14 of them are 224 board feet. This the smallest of the beams. It is 4" x 8" x 12'. It is 32 boad feet.feet by itself. Total delivered so far is about 630 board feet.

They started setting the beams yesterday




































Here's the house they are going in


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TZH


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a heck of a house and some BIG wood too!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cool looking house. Is it old or just made to look that way? That will be a serious set of stairs! Are they going to finish the pine or leave it bare?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All new house. The contractor has to finish them. I told them to put finish on it as soon as possible. I don't want any dirt ground into it. The contractor was using a chainsaw to cut notches. He wasn't paying attention and splattered oil on one of the beams. Luckily at a point that they could hide it. Owner is thrilled with the look.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *some assembly required*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Monte. The roof, siding, and the porch reminds me of the old farm houses in our part of the country. I haven't seen one built like this for a long time.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*beaming with excitement*

Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.

The contractor that is installing them had a complaint. My 8×8's are actually 8 inches by 8 inches instead of 7-1/2×7-1/2 that's industry standard. It is causing him to make special cuts.

Is this really a problem? I gave them what the owner asked for. Owner says he he likes what he has got.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha….....You are a dimensional literalist!

What a great surprise for the owner AND the contractor!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


gee monte, always a rebel…lol…the poor carpenter, having to make special cuts…i feel sorry for him…..well…NOT,,,lol…he will get over it…..as long as the owner is happy with what your bringing to him…i would rather have that 1/2 inch…....the stronger the better…keep up the good work…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a problem to me. They ordered 8×8s and you delivered 8×8s. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


Only for the carpenter that bid the job…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean, I made some 6 X 8 posts for my deck, and had to notch the bottoms to fit into the 
6 X 6 post holders. The newer 2 X 4s will not fit into the older holders for quick sawhorses (yes I know I am 
that old) I think the sawmill's ruler keep shrinking. Plywood is getting thinner also, but they have not figured
out a way to make it less than given length.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


How did you order those 8×8's? 32/4? And which lumberyard did you use? I would like some full dimensional wood also.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


Monte makes them…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


I cut everything myself. It has always annoyed me how Lumber yards screw you on Lumber. So what they order from me is cut and planed to that size. Just my thing I guess.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *beaming with excitement*
> 
> Not a lot to update. The last of the small beams were delivered this afternoon. Total of 750 board feet of material so far.
> 
> ...


Well done Monte. Personally I think it is very deceiving to sell wood that is dimensioned smaller than described, but I have to sympathize a bit with the contractor who is forced to live in the real world like it or not. That of course is not your problem since as an honest man you delivered what was ordered.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*forgotten piece *

As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.

This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *forgotten piece *
> 
> As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.
> 
> This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


keep cranking it out monte, what did you decide on the sweet gum, you going to try it, or pass on it…..its pretty funny that the main dude forgot the main piece…but it happens to the best of us…....


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *forgotten piece *
> 
> As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.
> 
> This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


Those kinds of phone calls are good "problems" to have occurring in today's economy. I also am curious about the gum wood. I am also real interested in seeing your mill once you get it set up and running.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *forgotten piece *
> 
> As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.
> 
> This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


I am planning on going after the sweet gum. Most of the comments I got were favorable for it. It will probably be 2-4 weeks before the Sawmill is up and running.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *forgotten piece *
> 
> As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.
> 
> This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


Monte, You may need to change your pic to the "Energizer Bunny" as you just keep going and going and …...


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *forgotten piece *
> 
> As I was close to finishing up cutting, they called and said contractor "forgot" a piece on the list. It was only the biggest piece he needed. A 16-1/2 foot 8×8. That's how I spent my Sunday. I had to make new slabbing rails because the ones I have wouldn't go that long. Got it cut and delivered. 88 board feet by itself. Up to about 840 board feet delivered. A couple hundred to go.
> 
> This will get a lot easier in the future. I am in the process of buying a bandsaw mill. When it's set up I'll post a blog on it.


Whatever vitamin you're taking, I'm in!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*the landing*

Delivered the pieces for the landing today. 9 pieces 4" thick, 6" wide and 90" long. All that's left to deliver is some cover pieces. 985 board feet delivered so far.

By the weekend I should have some actual pictures of the steps.

Thanks for looking


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *the landing*
> 
> Delivered the pieces for the landing today. 9 pieces 4" thick, 6" wide and 90" long. All that's left to deliver is some cover pieces. 985 board feet delivered so far.
> 
> ...


Anxiously awaiting the final pics!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *the landing*
> 
> Delivered the pieces for the landing today. 9 pieces 4" thick, 6" wide and 90" long. All that's left to deliver is some cover pieces. 985 board feet delivered so far.
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *the landing*
> 
> Delivered the pieces for the landing today. 9 pieces 4" thick, 6" wide and 90" long. All that's left to deliver is some cover pieces. 985 board feet delivered so far.
> 
> ...


Me three


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *the landing*
> 
> Delivered the pieces for the landing today. 9 pieces 4" thick, 6" wide and 90" long. All that's left to deliver is some cover pieces. 985 board feet delivered so far.
> 
> ...


With the last beam you delivered, it sounds like 16 ft tall stairway with a 7-1/2' landing in the middle, you have
my curiousity bump itching real bad. Count me as four.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*impatiently waiting*

An update that's not much of an update. Since the actual structure for the steps is going to be steel, we're in a holding pattern waiting for him to get it built. It was supposed to be done about 10 days ago. I was there this morning and it's only about half ready. Not sure why the delay.

More later


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *impatiently waiting*
> 
> An update that's not much of an update. Since the actual structure for the steps is going to be steel, we're in a holding pattern waiting for him to get it built. It was supposed to be done about 10 days ago. I was there this morning and it's only about half ready. Not sure why the delay.
> 
> More later


Being on someone else's schedule is one of the most annoying parts of any job.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *impatiently waiting*
> 
> An update that's not much of an update. Since the actual structure for the steps is going to be steel, we're in a holding pattern waiting for him to get it built. It was supposed to be done about 10 days ago. I was there this morning and it's only about half ready. Not sure why the delay.
> 
> More later


I understand completely. My daughters new house was promised to be done before the baby arrives (Oct 26) and now they say it MAY be done by the first of the year  They are currently living in a 30×40' house that we built.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *impatiently waiting*
> 
> An update that's not much of an update. Since the actual structure for the steps is going to be steel, we're in a holding pattern waiting for him to get it built. It was supposed to be done about 10 days ago. I was there this morning and it's only about half ready. Not sure why the delay.
> 
> More later


Sounds like the old story of hurry up and wait, but at least you know that you are not the reason for the hold
up, and you can relax from that viewpoint.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*The End*





















































http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s447/Pittsticks/2012-10-3109-47-03232.jpg!

12-10-3109-48-02140.jpg!



















Hope the pictures came out well enough. Total of 1098 board feet.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work Monte!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow, those are massive. Nicely done!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beauty


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set of stairs! Not too fond of the metal work but the wood is beautiful!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the massive stair treads and all the wood parts. The metal cobwebs? Not so much.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like that massive tread and support beam look. Lot of good looking wood there, and the fact that you 
might have made a nickel or two on the project always helps ones appreciation. Thank you for sharing the finished product.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is way kool. I really like the iron work


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have rounded over the leading edge of each stair, I still trip going up and you never know when a kid is gonna trip going down; though I know this isn't your project per se. Though I do kinda like the metal work.

You picked some really nice massive wood for this project that turned out nice overall.


----------



## inchanga (Aug 13, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The home owner got exactly what he wanted…well done


----------

